
Ask HN: Is there ANY way to delete my Dropbox account? - fpvracing
.
======
byoung2
Is this a free account? They may be more cooperative if you tell them you are
trying to log in to become a paid member. Also, it's a long shot but you know
the phone numbers maybe contact the new owners of those numbers and see if
they could give you the code.

